# I need reassurance



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I've taken the plunge and booked a date for Teddy's op!!!
I feel really worried about having him neutered, but feel its the best thing for him (gets a bit frisky witht the cushions etc..).
Can anyone make me feel a little less apprehensive, I could really do with some encourging words....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah please try not to worry, it is a much less invasive op for the boys and they tend to bounce back quickley. My dog was more worried about his shave 'down below' rather than getting at stitches etc. Without a doubt the most awful thing about it is the dreaded cone.............drives them and you mad!!!
Teddy will be fine after a few tender days


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you....don't know why I feel so worried!...just keep saying to myself that its the best thing for him, perhaps I will be able to let him off the lead when we are out without him disappearing after any dog within a three mile radius!!...I really want to be able to do that..


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - I know how you feel, we have booked Billy in for next week and I am very nervous about it. I know it's the right thing to do but have wavered over the timing of it (Billy will be nearly 8 months). 
H x


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sure they will be fine - what are we like??

Best of luck for Billy next week, let me know how it goes?

Jos x


----------

